

Reasons Why San Francisco is the Worst Place Ever - santaclaus
http://www.vice.com/read/reasons-why-san-francisco-is-the-worst-place-ever

======
stzup7
The same thing is happening to London: www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-
man/10744997/Cool-London-is-dead-and-the-rich-kids-are-to-blame.html

